# How many miles on your stock 6.4 PSD



## arives (Jan 31, 2012)

I just hit 74000 on mine and i was wondering what kind of miles people are getting out of these trucks since ford worked most of the kinks out? Ive only had radiator hoses replaced at 60K. Im just wondering when the warranties out if i should trade uo or keep it a little longer.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

There are some out there with high mileage. Mine was getting up there when i traded it in. (First 70k or so it was completely stock). Power train was still great but it was needing the front hubs replaced and i didnt want to dump money into it. After getting the 6.7 i tried to purchase my old truck back but it was already gone. I missed the power that it had since it was deleted and was gonna use one truck for work and the other for my daily driver. If you are worried about warranty you can purchase an extended straight from ford. If you havent deleted and tuned it yet i would highly recommend it for the mileage gains and the power.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

My dad is at like 170,000 on his 10'. truck is the biggest POS diesel ive ever witnessed. Truck was in the shop again just last week. another $2,000+ bill. he has tallied up nearly $10,000 grand in repairs. that doesnt include the electrical chit inside he doesnt fark with.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I am still driving my 2008. I just turned 156k and it has been the best truck I have ever had.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Thought they "worked the kinds out" by replacing it with a 6.7. I've never met anybody who had good things to say about the truck, but met many, many people who loathe them.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

TheGoose said:


> Thought they "worked the kinds out" by replacing it with a 6.7. I've never met anybody who had good things to say about the truck, but met many, many people who loathe them.


The 6.4 is actually a great motor once you remove the **** that destroys them. Plus they make huge power very easy.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Got 85k miles on mine. Tuned and deleted around 40k miles. Main thing is to keep that fuel clean. All the other "issues" were addressed for longevity. Little stuff here and there will break just like any other truck. Went 9500 miles on my last oil change. Results came back clean. They suggested I go 11,500 miles on my next one. 

Cooled seats and 6 speed trans isn't enough to get me in a 6.7 PS. My MPGs are just as good if not better than a stock Scorpion.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

BATWING said:


> I am still driving my 2008. I just turned 156k and it has been the best truck I have ever had.


I just sold my 2008 today with 177K and had no real issues just mostly nickle and dime stuff . Bought a new 2014 6.7 PS a month ago hope it serves me as well.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Ours life ended at 100,686 miles. Piece of **** Ford diesel. My 6.0 left me stranded 3 times and that was the last. Will not own another Ford product. Got buddys with ecoboost having all sorts of issues as well. Never again...Waiting on the Titan with the Cummins.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

I had a 176,000 on my 2008 when I traded in for my 6.7 the 6.7 has 87,000 on it now both were stock never any issues with the 6.4 but a power window went out on the passenger side fixed under warranty.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

got my 08 in july of 2007. i have about 150,000 on it now. completely stock. i had one radiator replaced, a few brake issues but that was mostly self induced i do have a dpf delete pipe and programer sitting in the garage just havent had time yet.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> I had a 176,000 on my 2008 when I traded in for my 6.7 the 6.7 has 87,000 on it now both were stock never any issues with the 6.4 but a power window went out on the passenger side fixed under warranty.


 Forgot on my 08 I had the radiator done on the recall but my radiator was not leaking.


----------



## trout143 (Jan 22, 2008)

*201000 on 6.4*

Had 201000 sold it Monday to gulf coast ford. I cant thank cody enough. if you are looking for a new truck go see him.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Got 160,000 on mine. Gonna run her to the ground, hope to get 500,000 out of her. She runs better as she gets older methinks.


----------



## jbart (Aug 9, 2011)

Got 98K on my '09 F350. All stock and no mechanical issues so far. Can't complain since it served me well pulling around a 17K lb excavator. Thinking about keeping it and running it until the wheels fall off but I REALLY like the '13 RAM 3500 my son just bought.


----------



## Stack (Sep 15, 2012)

*6.4*

'08 F250 second generation build. I have 147K + on it now. I put a tuner & delete kit on at 140K. I have just solved the "death wobble" issue on the front end. (That took a couple of months to figure out.) 
The truck is paid for and I am not interested in owning a $60-70K truck. I will keep what I have. Satisfaction with the truck is at 75%.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Please let me know about death wobble.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Dumped my 08 after installing the third high pressure fuel pump for $4500 with 170,000 miles on it. Mechanic said get rid of it so I traded it for a 2012 F150 Eco and have saved a lot of $ with fuel savings, 6 qts of oil every 10M miles versus 15 qts., no more $65 fuel filters every 15,000 miles. I do not pull heavy loads daily but with the 373 rear end, it is rated for some pretty good size loads. Driving to and from work on BW8/I10 at 110 miles daily I average 21 MPG so I'll never go back to the Super Duty.


----------



## drugstore cowboy (Dec 31, 2010)

I have 96k on my 2008 PS. Had to replace radiator hose and only major problem so far was when the high pressure injectors went out at 80k. Cost was 2k I believe. While it was in the shop, H&S mini max put in with deletes...


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

214000 on my 2005 6.0 f250 and runs like a champ ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘»ðŸ‘»


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

